# Legend of Korra!!!



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

For any Avatar: The Last Airbender fans out there, the saga continues with the next avatar, Korra. She was born of the water tribe, and she's mastered water, fire, and earth. However, because she needs to master airbending, she travels to Republic city, and there she'll be trained in airbending by Aang's son, Tenzin. This new avatar world seems to be a bit more 'steampunk', but I think we'll all love it. Here's the teaser trailer.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sooooooooo excited!




Although I will miss Zuko from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I like how a guy just points at Korra and says "The. Avatar." at the end. :tongue:

Anyway, I was surprised at just how modern the setting looks, but this _is_ supposed to be 70-ish years into the future, so I guess I shouldn't have been. This looks like it's gonna be awesome. ...COME OUT ALREADY!!! I NEED A NEW OBSESSION!!! Er, I mean, I need a new show. *whistles*


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> Although I will miss Zuko from the bottom of my heart.


It's possible that Zuko's children might show up in the series. But these are just rumors. You'll all be happy to know though, that Toph's daughter will be chief of police in Republic City. This is supposedly her, Unf Bei-Fong http://images.wikia.com/avatar/images/c/c2/Bei_Fong.jpg


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I like how a guy just points at Korra and says "The. Avatar." at the end. :tongue:
> 
> Anyway, I was surprised at just how modern the setting looks, but this _is_ supposed to be 70-ish years into the future, so I guess I shouldn't have been. This looks like it's gonna be awesome. ...COME OUT ALREADY!!! I NEED A NEW OBSESSION!!! Er, I mean, I need a new show. *whistles*


I'm right there with you! I'm so excited I don't know what to do with myself. I watch at least an episode of Avatar a day. I openly admit that I'm obsessed with it lol.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

*giant fangasm*

It's finally getting closer  I've been excited about it since the news was announced, but now it seems real.

How the world has developed is going to be fascinating for me. That's exactly the geeky sort of thing I love. Cx


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

nottie said:


> *giant fangasm*
> 
> It's finally getting closer  I've been excited about it since the news was announced, but now it seems real.
> 
> How the world has developed is going to be fascinating for me. That's exactly the geeky sort of thing I love. Cx


This is literally how excited I am:


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> This is literally how excited I am:


Obviously you are a true fan. It's just a natural reaction to awesome.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

nottie said:


> Obviously you are a true fan. It's just a natural reaction to awesome.


I'm not a fan... I'm a disciple! :crazy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

You know, once I read about Tenzin having three kids that are all airbenders, I realized something: The airbender population will recover a bit thanks to the concept of exponential population growth. As long as Aang's descendents breed like rabbits, that is. :crazy: The Air Nomads will never regain their former greatness, but through Aang's progeny, there will still be airbenders in the future and the Avatar cycle won't be broken. It's both sad and heartwarming at the same time. ;_;


----------



## srsly (Jun 10, 2011)

;A; FINALLY.

;v;


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks good can't wait


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

*squeals*
*cough*

I'm very much looking forward to this.


----------



## Mr.wise (Jul 19, 2011)

Im totally hype for this, it seems to have much more intense action and power going on then the aangs adventure had.

I can tell that theres going to be a lot of fighting.

This is going to be excellent, i cant wait.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Her "team" has 2 brothers. 1 is a earthbender. He is the comic relief guy and one is a firebender and he is the emo zuko guy. 

2 brothers? Different bendings? Benders are INBREEDING! This is just really strange.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Nearsification said:


> Her "team" has 2 brothers. 1 is a earthbender. He is the comic relief guy and one is a firebender and he is the emo zuko guy.
> 
> 2 brothers? Different bendings? Benders are INBREEDING! This is just really strange.



Wouldn't the fact that they're different elements mean they stopped inbreeding?


----------



## Exemplar (Jul 23, 2011)

This looks like it could be another excellent TV series, and if we are very, very lucky, not a bad movie.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Exemplar said:


> This looks like it could be another excellent TV series, and if we are very, very lucky, not a bad movie.


Lol let's get the first series' movies through the door. But M. Night Shyamalan's abomination doesn't count:angry: 
I think we should start from scratch with a new director, writer, and casts.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Nearsification said:


> Her "team" has 2 brothers. 1 is a earthbender. He is the comic relief guy and one is a firebender and he is the emo zuko guy.
> 
> 2 brothers? Different bendings? Benders are INBREEDING! This is just really strange.


 I think they did that because they like the concept of people from two previously warring nations falling in love and having children. I mean, that would be the only way for brothers to bend two different elements, wouldn't it?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wanted to give you guys an update.

Here's the leaked official opening credit sequence to the first episode of Legend of Korra. Just click on the link, and the video should appear at the top of the article.

See the opening credits to The Last Airbender: Legend of Korra


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> I agree. Sometimes the dialogue felt too expository, and I wasn't sure how I felt about the jazzy music. But like you, I'm intrigued and can't wait for the next one.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


Korra was so cute as a child. And it appears that she's even more talented than Aang as far as her ability to bend goes. I mean she bended all of the elements as a child like it was nothing lol.


----------



## ScotterTheOtter (Oct 26, 2011)

= My reaction upon watching. I love the look of Republic City. Kind of a Steampunk Tokyo/Hong Kong, and I loves me some steampunk. I agree that the dialogue is a little wonky, but I just rewatched the first few episodes of the first series and it was even worse, so no complaints here really. The character designs so far are my favourite part though. Love Tenzin's kids, especially the crazy bald one.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Video seems to be gone now. Might be floating somewhere on the net still, but I want to see it legitimately.



Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?! XD


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> WTF?! XD


Isn't that so scary? XD And yeah...I told a few of my friends I watched it...they were disappointed


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> Isn't that so scary? XD And yeah...I told a few of my friends I watched it...they were disappointed


 Disappointed in you, disappointed that they couldn't see it, or disappointed in the episode? 

BTW, this is why you shouldn't watch episodes that have been leaked. :tongue: (Seriously though, I'm not gonna judge. :wink


----------



## ScotterTheOtter (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol, poor Bryan. XD

I have never been this excited for a cartoon before. I think it's the steampunk modernized take on it and the older characters that I like so much. I'm already in love with Korra.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Seems like Katara is the only one alive from the original group so far. Glad that they finally have a date of when it will air on tv.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

The meter's almost full! *squees*


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

And now it's full. And we get to see two episodes.

Reaction:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> The meter's almost full! *squees*


 It's up already, and I've watched both episodes. Nothing big yet, but this is just the beginning. I quoted this post because this link goes directly to the episodes now. And for good measure, I'm going to give some preliminary typings:

Korra: ESXP. The girl is Se incarnate. It's difficult to tell what her aux is. Though it would be interesting if she were ESTP, because...
Tenzin: INFJ. Serious as a child, abstract, and clear inferior Se. I don't see Te in him, so INFJ it is.
Chief Bei Fong: XSTJ. XD
Meelo, Ikki, & Jinora: Meelo and Ikki are clear extroverts, while Jinora is a clear introvert. I'll need to see more of them before I can type them more precisely.
Bolin: Probably an extrovert. I'll have to see more of him as well.
Mako: IXTX. Maybe even ISTJ, but I'll need to see more of him too.

As a sidenote, the second episode really helped me to understand Se, which is something that has confused me a little. Korra needed to be in the middle of the action before understanding airbending principles. It appears that she's very much a kinesthetic learner.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I just watched some of the second episode. Does anyone think that "azuk" (the third member of Bolin & Mako's pro-bending team) is Sokka, and Suki's son (or grandson)?

You can find both episodes here: http://www.korranation.com/

I think it'll only be available today, though I'm not sure.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

^That never crossed my mind. I thought he was just some random waterbender. XD

After this...I'm kinda craving more. It's like a drug...but a very good drug that doesn't hurt your health. :crazy:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> As a sidenote, the second episode really helped me to understand Se, which is something that has confused me a little. Korra needed to be in the middle of the action before understanding airbending principles. It appears that she's very much a kinesthetic learner.


After watching the second episode. I see what you mean.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I've already posted this is another forum, but I'll do it here as well.

As a reminder to everyone, the first two episodes of Legend of Korra premieres Saturday April 14th, at 11am (Eastern time), and again at 2 PM. Don't forget to watch it on t.v so that it gets good ratings  We don't want this show to get cancelled.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I've already posted this is another forum, but I'll do it here as well.
> 
> As a reminder to everyone, the first two episodes of Legend of Korra premieres Saturday April 14th, at 11am (Eastern time), and again at 2 PM. Don't forget to watch it on t.v so that it gets good ratings  We don't want this show to get cancelled.


Wish I could, but I don't have cable  Internet traffic on the official site counts as well, right?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> Wish I could, but I don't have cable  Internet traffic on the official site counts as well, right?


I'm pretty sure it does, though that's just a logical assumption on my part  But in this modern age of the internet, media houses would be foolish to ignore internet traffic on their websites.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I was considering watching this. I was worried it would be terrible and a huge letdown after The Last Airbender :/


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Kriash said:


> I was considering watching this. I was worried it would be terrible and a huge letdown after The Last Airbender :/


The first episode is kind of rough (just like the first two episodes of TLA), but the second episode is definitely much much better! And in my opinion, it sets up a lot of questions, and therefore a lot answers that will undoubtably be answered as the show progresses. The music is also really beautiful (especially during the last pro-bending match in the second episode). The acting is also a little rough, but so was the acting in the beginning of The Last Airbender. I'm sure it will get a lot better as the actors become more comfortable with their characters. But all in all, I think you should really give it a chance. It might just surprise you.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Agreed that the second episode was much better than the first. ^_^ And if that promo during the credits wasn't being misleading, episode 3 may be very interesting. Though it may be just another "Secret of the Fire Nation" thing and there won't be anything that mindblowing at all. -_-U I hope not.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there a promo for episode 3?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Is there a promo for episode 3?


 Yes, but it was very brief. *searches YouTube* Wow, I'm surprised someone had already posted it! O_O


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm kind of worried because this season is only going to be 12 episodes (or so I've heard). I wish there were more so we could get a more fully arched story line. But episode 3 looks like it's going to be full of surprises. I hope it's nothing predictable.


----------



## ModelandActress (Sep 13, 2011)

I freaking loved the first episode! I was soooooo upset when Avatar: The Last Airbender ended!


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys
episode 6 guys
holy shizz


----------



## Bremy (May 8, 2012)

Two words Fuck yeah!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> Guys
> episode 6 guys
> holy shizz


I'm more excited about everything post episode 6.

And before anyone says it...

SPIIIIDDDEEEERRRR LIIIIIINNNN!!!


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

I've only seen the first two episodes, but I've actually been pretty impressed and surprised by where they took it.

1- I'm glad they have a completely different type of person than Aang. I LOVED Aang, but I enjoy that they are doing something completely different with Korra.

2- I love the modernization of the world. I always assumed that the world was going to continue to have an old Asian element.

3- I also enjoy the maturity of the franchise in general. I mean, in book one of The Last Airbender, you had a very childish element to the series. But progressing past the end of the first series and into the second, I enjoy the grown up feeling 'Korra' is implementing.


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

So far, The Legend of Korra has surpassed my expectations and I am very happy with it. I also think that the animation has improved in quality. Not sure how to put it, maybe more frames per second? I wonder if they'll do three seasons like the first series or maybe more?


----------



## Ruric (Jan 1, 2012)

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> Guys
> episode 6 guys
> holy shizz


Amazing.


----------



## sanne4ciro (May 7, 2012)

The steampunkness is funkily awesome. Korra is a boss. I love this series on so many levels.


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

Episode 7.
that is all.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Episode 7 should be retitled "The One Where Asami Gets Character Development."


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Where can I see this wonder?


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri (Jan 1, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Where can I see this wonder?


Legend of Korra Video | Watch Legend of Korra Online | Full Episodes and Clips | Nick Videos


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

This show is le merde. Love it so much.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm just gonna leave this here:


----------



## goldaline (Mar 24, 2012)

OH MY GOD there's a legend of korra thread!!
pleased to meet you, i'm the biggest dorkiest fan imaginable, talk to me and tell me all your thoughts. thanks.
(just one more week...)


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Good god! have you guys seen the newest episode? The plot has thickened! I repeat, the plot. has. thickened!


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

woot!!! A legend of korra thread!!!! and this was my brain after watching the new episode... O_O


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

EPISODE 8!!! dsjl;sdapoihboinewogberobrbnfgnewgnb *eye twitch*


----------

